
LGBTQ creators call out YouTube for ongoing homophobic ads, demonetization - knuththetruth
https://www.polygon.com/2018/6/4/17425686/lgbtq-creators-youtube-homophobic-ads-demonetization-pride
======
tossimba
Decisions on treatment for mental illness should occur with a doctor.
Widespread promotion and glorifying of "transitioning" encourages unstable
individuals to make life-altering decisions.

~~~
foxyv
Medical transition is supervised by both doctors and mental health care
professionals. Each step has extensive waiting periods and requirements. It's
therapeutic value has been demonstrated repeatedly.

~~~
subjectsigma
Health care professionals also have agendas, see the Raimer story. [0] I'm not
familiar with the waiting requirements, but it concerns me that there is a
push to let children transition. The "waiting period" of turning 18 is
apparently too long. Despite having it's theraputic value demonstrated,
suicides among those who transition remains high. [1] (The paper linked
attributes this to harrasment and discrimination, obviously some disagree.)
Plus, there is new attention coming to people who transition and decide to go
back, showing that it's obviously not always a successful treatment even
though it is billed as such. [2]

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Reimer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Reimer)

1:
[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5178031/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5178031/)

2: [https://theoutline.com/post/349/a-story-about-
discovery?zd=2...](https://theoutline.com/post/349/a-story-about-
discovery?zd=2&zi=h53gnnzf)

